# Does anyone know when the HK45 is going on sale?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Not diggin' the brown so much, but the black is beautiful. Any ideas on its release date?










http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77865


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The rumors are all over the map. Now I am hearing the end of fall. So, no time soon it seems.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Sometime between now and later.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Ah. Well, I am looking forward to it coming out, though I am not looking forward to seeing the price tag.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I wish it held more than 10 shots, too.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

If anyone cares:

http://www.hk-usa.com/wforum/viewtopic.php?t=90

Looks like the full size in July (which probably means Sept) and the C in Oct (which probably means Dec).


----------

